# Riding in Wet Weather



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I do like being published. 
Enough that I wrote a brief poem about it
Saw a magazine​ TrailMeister was featured​ TrailMeister was happy​ The mag was NW HorseSource and the piece was on wet weather riding apparel. 
More info here if you’re interested.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice article! Thanks for posting the link!

I have an outback slicker on my list of gear to get for spring. It'll also be handy around the farm when the weather is wet and I have to work outside anyway. The Mrs. has one that she wears for riding and farm work and it's great.

I haven't figured out what to do about the helmet/hat issue. I ALWAYS wear a leather, wide brim, hat when I'm out and about--it keeps the rain off of my glasses, not to mention my neck. I need to find a good option that has the functionality of the hat but the protection of a helmet. 'Course, I haven't exactly looked for such a creature, yet!

Thanks again for posting the link!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Great article Trails._

_SailorGriz--check this out: Troxel Western Hat Helmet Helmet - Cowboy Hat Helmet System - Troxel Equestrian Helmets Too bad it was discontinued though...._


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Velvet. The Mrs. actually mentioned those to me awhile back but said they looked kind of big--which appears to be why they were discontinued.

The search continues. Sigh.


----------

